# Glock Armorers Course



## bsco608 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am looking for a Glock Armorers Course any where in MA/NH/ME/CT/VT. If you know of any please let me know where and when. Thanks for the help.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Yarmouth, MA May 1 - May 4 Armorers course and Instructor Workshop

Check out http://www.glocktraining.com/


----------

